# what to buy



## sunilmotihar (Dec 20, 2011)

Should i buy an iphone 3gs or an ipod touch 4g???


----------



## danke (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Buying a used iphone or smartphone*

Depending on what you need, bro. But iPhone 3gs might be a little better.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I have to agree, it depends upon your needs and whether or not you want a contract.


----------



## aax (Jan 31, 2012)

iPhone 3GS. Better phone connectivity, better handset shape (in terms of comfort) and a sleeker design. The iPhone 4 doesn't stand out in terms of technology.


----------

